# Gilead Sciences, Inc. (GILD)



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Gilead Sciences (GILD) is up pre-market on news on
positive data results of their new oral hepatitis C drug.

I bought this company @42.95 back on Jan 6, 2012, as I felt they were undervalued. But, wow, today's news brings me a nice unexpected pop to their stock price.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy for you avrex! Nice way to end the week!


----------



## Smoothie (Jul 11, 2011)

The study results which caused this pop are for a drug which Pharmasset developed...that's why Gilead bought Pharmasset last fall, and gave me a 80% pop on my Pharmasset shares .

That drug will revolutionize Hep C treatment by eliminating the need for Interferon, an injectable med with lotsa horrible side effects. And treatment duration will come down from 48wks to something reasonable like 12wks or even 4wks. A game changer.

Bristol-Myers-Squibb bought Inhibitex recently, a company which had similar success in developing an oral drug which worked fast. BMS stock may also pop soon, depending on results? An analogy play, you could call it.

At any rate, short the guys who make interferon!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody buying GILD on big pullback? I do


----------

